# Another one of my stories :)



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys! Just started another story out of pure boredom lol Let me know what you think, wheather or not you think I should continue, ideas, predictions, comments, questions, tips, etc! Thanks!!


*Introduction*
Six years. That's how long it's been. Since then I've seen her everyday; whether I've seen her in my dreams or in person. I've got her every move and reaction ingrained in my mind. She's the only one left.

I'm Colt and Saquillia is my horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chapter 1*
I woke up on a Monday morning in a small, crowded attic. Nothing I wasn't used to; My uncle's house isn't exactly the brightest place I've been to.

My alarm clock reads 5:32am. sitting up, I thought about the day to come. First day of school. Hooray.

School has always been bad for me; the first day's always the worst. Having ADHD, sitting in a room for a long hour while a teacher explains the rules of the class wasn't exactly on my 'top favourite things to do' list. The first on that list twas clear: Seeing Saquillia, which was the first thing on the day's plan.

I quickly got out of bed, got dressed and went down the ladder to the kichen. At 5:45 I had packed my lunch, had breakfast and was out the door heading to the garage for my bike.

Biking was my only way of transportation. My uncle was left as my guardian after my parents died of a car crash and normally she was drunk- not that he'd drive me anywhere if he wasn't drunk, I'd be surprized to know that he even knew I existed. Don't know if I'd trust him to take me anywhere anyways. 'Course I can't drive myself, I'm fourteen. So, it's either biking, walking, or staying in my uncle's crowded attic. I choose my bike.

The garage is about as crowded as te house. Naming everything in there would be nearly impossible as there's years and years worth of junk in there. Used to the mess, I grab my bike and leave right away. It's a 15 minute bike ride to the barn, better to get a move on.





Let me know what you think  horses r coming soon


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

So I just decided that the book will be about mostly the barn... I had an idea that I'd put the uncle in there and like make him give Colt a super bad time and all that but I don't really wanna get into all that stuff, I'm not sure that it'll turn out too great lol. I think I should probably give you a summary of what the book will be about (so far)

So Colt is a reiner/barrel racer. He just does little gymkhanas so far. At one gymkhana he meets a girl from his school who does big barrel competitions. (these are girls and boys btw lol boys can barrel race right??) and she offers him a place at her barn and they go on tour together. things happen etc. etc. lol Just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## polkadotsx (Oct 24, 2011)

I love it so far! Keep it up :]


----------

